# Help with new 5.1 set up



## syamspillai (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi guys,

I am a newbie and trying to set up a new 5.1 set-up. Any suggestions on the current good ones & trends would be appreciated - planning to spend around US$ 2000 max including AVR. Living in this part of the world (Kuwait) makes it difficult to get variety of options as well. But I might be able to get it shipped from US through my friend as well. Might have to pay a bit of shipping costs as well. But wouldn't mind the same as long as I get a good one - And also I am not looking for any floor standing speakers as well due to lack of space

Thanks
SSP


----------



## syamspillai (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi guys,

I did some research and came up with few options for speakers 

Orb Audio Mini 5.1 Home Theater Speaker System
Definitive Technology ProCinema 600 5.1 Speaker System (even 800 series as well)
Boston Acoustics A 25, A 225C & ASW250 sub woofer ( a bit pricy I might say, since you need to pick the components separately)
Polk Audio Blackstone TL350 
Klipsch Quintet 5.0 
Energy RC-Micro 5.1
Polk Audio RTI A1( I feel these are a bit on the heavier side & not so keen on this one due to weight), CSI A4, PSW 505 sub woofer

I have no idea of AVR to go with any of these as well. And all the above ones are collected from review on various sites - no hands (ears) on experience as well

Guys - all your inputs would be very much appreciated

Thanks
SSP


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

If going with polk try the series one up:
RTIA1 $650 for 4
CSIA6 $400 
SVS PB1000 $500
Denon AVR X1000 $450


----------



## syamspillai (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi guys,
Any other suggestions? 

How about RSL CG4 5.1 HOME THEATER SPEAKER SYSTEM. It looks a bit above my budget, but the reviews are great !! Any suggestion for an AVR to go with it? 

Thanks
SSP


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Since it doesn't look like you would be able to audition speakers where you are (or can you?) Here are a few internet companies that make nice speakers 

http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/value2pkg.html
http://www.chanemusiccinema.com/chane-arx-loudspeakers/A1rx-c (there is also a center)
http://www.nhthifi.com/bookshelf-speakers-subwoofer-Super-Surround-5-1?sc=12&category=3830

For a receiver look at http://www.accessories4less.com/ you can email them to see if they ship there or you have that friend that can help you.

I was overseas a long time ago but I found the power to be less then reliable, however, I don't know what its like now. If it is bad you may want to look at a power manager like what is sold at accessories4less.

This all being said, if you can audition speakers in your area and give you comment on those you enjoy and those you don't the shack members may be able to narrow down which internet companies you may like just as well from their experiences, otherwise really we are just shooting blind as each persons tastes in speakers will vary


----------



## syamspillai (Aug 6, 2014)

I just scrambled through the local market (very little that is available) and found out the following options. Didn't get time to go & listen to any of them, but will surely check out during the weekend. If I need to weed out anything from the list, please let me know -would save a great deal of time - Also I did manage to check out Bose Acoutimass series, but decided to go against due to size of sub woofer - Its massive !!!

Speaker options
- KEF C Series 5.1Ch Speaker Package
- KEF Q Series 5.1Ch Speaker Package - A bit on the expensive side 
- Polk Audio RTi Series 5.1Ch HT Speaker Set - great reviews everywhere, but I guess the RTI A1 book shelf is a bit heavy
- B&W 5.1 Channel Speaker System 600 Series - looks great & amazing reviews everywhere, but way above my budget

In all the above, I have floor standing speakers, which I really want to avoid due to space constraints. Can I replace the same with another set of book shelfs from the same bundle? Would it make a big difference ?

The AVR's available are mainly Onkyo & Marantz - any specific models to go with any of above would be appreciated - few options as below

- Onkyo AVR TX-NR525-130W/4K/N/W/5.2 -Black
- Marantz AV Receiver 7.1 Channel 50W 4K/3D NR-1604
- Marantz SR5008/N1B AV Receiver
- Marantz SR6008/N1B AV Receiver - a little expensive as compared to above ones 
- Onkyo TX-NR1010 7.2 Channel Network AVR 200W/Channel - A bit expensive 

Most expensive ones - same price for the 2 below - something like $ 1520
- Onkyo TX-NR3010 (B) 9.2 Ch Network AVR 250W/Channel
- Marantz SR7008/N1B AV Receiver

Bundle options 
- Onkyo HT-S9405THX(B) 5.1 Channel Network AV Receiver
- Onkyo 5.1 Speaker System + Onkyo TX-NR414(B) 5.1 Ch Network HDMI AVR 130W/Channel
- Onkyo HT-S9400 7.1 Channel THX Certified 3D Home Theater - Not interested coz of additional speakers

Thanks
SSP


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

syamspillai said:


> I just scrambled through the local market (very little that is available) and found out the following options. Didn't get time to go & listen to any of them, but will surely check out during the weekend.f
> 
> Speaker options
> 
> ...


Bookshelf speakers with a nice subwoofer are good options

KEF Q series is a nice option - Marantz would be a good receiver choice


----------



## syamspillai (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi guys,

I finally did some research in local market, heard a few speakers and came out with the following:-

- Polk Audio RTi Series 5.1Ch HT Speaker Set - I really liked this one. Great stuff, even for music & movies. The only concern would be the size of this thing, even the bokkshelfs are pretty big & tower speakers are massive> But sounds terrifice !!!

- KEF KHT3005 - This looks awesome & sounds cool as well. Main money on the looks. But I am not 100% sure on this one. Maybe the small size will not give a full effect outside the company's studio setup - any insights into this one? 

At present I am torn between the above two on the local market.

I even enquired with RSL Speaker Systems for their 5.1 set-up & they agreed to ship it to Kuwait & a relatively cheaper shipping cost. But the speaker price itself crosses by budget. But the reviews on this one are great !!! any suggestions from anyone? 

For AVR I am planning to go ahead with Onkyo-NR636 - available in local market. Presume it is good...

Thanks 
SSP


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Well if you are looking for an HT system the size of the KEFs you can look at these, I just don't know what price you can get them delivered to Kuwait

Definitive Technology ProCinema Systems (differnece levels, 600/800/1000)
Pioneer SP-PK22BS (you can do better on the sub but its a decent package)
Wharfdale DX-1 (Wharfdale seems to be readily available in Europe
Axiom Epic Midi (Canadian, a little more expensive)
NHT Absolute Zero 5.1 
Goldenear SuperCinema 3 http://www.goldenear.com/products/supersat-series?gktab=4


----------



## syamspillai (Aug 6, 2014)

Due to the size of the speakers (with all the boxes etc...), shipping costs are turning out to be ridiculously expensive. Almost end up paying huge amounts. I did check on NHT Absolute 5.1 earlier & the cost of shipping it to Kuwait turned out to be around $ 500 !!! I really did like these ones but to pay for that kind of shipping costs is out of the way...

I did check out the options which I have in Dubai as well (it is a bigger market) & almost all are available there as well. I might have some of my colleagues travelling to Dubai in the next couple of months time & might be able to get it from there. But I am not too convinced with that since I don't get to listen to them before buying. I even checked online & found a place which has brands like Definitive Technology, Boston Acoustics, Cambridge Audio, Focal, Klipsch, Jamo,Q Acoustics, (also PSB imagine mini) etc... all under 1 roof in Dubai. 

My only options at present will be the ones I mentioned in my earlier mail or else I need wait until I get to go to Dubai (For all who dont know, Dubai is a city in another neighbouring country & I stay in Kuwait)...

Thanks
SSP


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Do you ever go to Dubai? OR would it be a special trip. If only the Polk and Kef are available within driving range if the cost of going to Dubai for just a listening trip is more then those two you may have to settle. There was a fellow on here once from Tanzania, I think the ONLY thing he could get in the country was Wharfdale, or those Home Theatre in a Box things form Onkyo, Sony, Samasung


----------



## syamspillai (Aug 6, 2014)

Well I might go to Dubai maybe around October...company trip, on company's expense. I was there twice in April this year but this thing didn't go through my head that time...However both Polk & Kef are available in Kuwait itself...may be not the whole range, but quite a few. And I had short listed the below 2 from that only

- Polk Audio RTi Series 5.1Ch HT Speaker Set 
- KEF KHT3005 

I was a bit worried about the size Polk RTi series, so I took my wife today just to show her the piece. Well you know ladies (sigh!)...that thing is going to take so much of space, where will we keep the floor standing speakers, they are massive, even the bookshelfs are huge, blah blah blah...so most probably that one is out of the list (and even anything of similar size)

As of now, I am stuck with KEF KHT3005, what do you think of this one


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Though I have never heard those particular speaker, I will always consider KEF an excellent company with beautiful speakers. Many years ago I owned their 107 speaker which I regretably had to sell. I don't think you will be unhappy with them, and the add bonus of the wife not being unhappy with you


----------

